# Shoestring licorice FYI & Wilton



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been looking for showstring/licorice whips for 2 months now (locally)to use as spider legs on my spider cupcakes. Can't find it anywhere (I *knew* I should have ordered it online).
The FYI is that no, you cannot use Twizzlers Pull N Peel licorice sticks instead. The licorice is too limp and doesn't have the body & firmness needed to look like a spider leg.
So off I go to see how quickly I can get licorice whips here in time for Thursday, when I have to frost them. Also The Bad Place (aka WalMart) has big tubs (4.5 pounds= 3 dozen cupcakes)of orange colored frosting for $12. It tastes much better than the small cans of Betty Crocker. Normally I make frosting, but at this point in time, who cares?
And it comes already tinted!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck on getting everything done


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY! I found the licorice at a country store who was out of it when I went there last month.

Everything is on schedule, fick. Thanks!!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

FYI: shoestring licorice doesn't burn. I put some in a fire and it turned black, no melting or anything. think about that when you eat it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you found the licorice debbie - After reading what you said about the frosting tubes at Wal-Mart, went looking for some last night, found it, and although not as good as homemade, what a time saver. And yes it is better than the betty crocker stuff


----------

